
Samsung's Galaxy S7 Is Outselling Apple's iPhone 6S in the US - vezycash
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/7/13/12171604/galaxy-s7-iphone-6s-plus-sales-data-stats
======
fmeyer
The iPhone 7 is right around the corner, people are just waiting.

------
MaysonL
The real killer stat from this article: Samsung customer loyalty is up to 86%,
while Apple is down to 88%.

------
reiichiroh
Samsung also has way more aggressive discounts and incentives.

~~~
ceejayoz
And the S7 is four months old, whereas the 6S is nine months old and expected
to get a September replacement.

~~~
mooman219
The point was that in earlier cases where the timing was similar, Apple's
product was winning; the article clearly points that out. Apple releases a new
device around the same time each year, but up until now, maintained its
position in the market in that scenario.

